# Post Your Midnight Madness Pre-season Top 25



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

POST YOUR MIDNIGHT MADNESS PRE-SEASON TOP 25

Pre season games not yet started and practice just began. Once practice is in full string, and pre-season/exhibitons began, that is when we will have our pre-season Top 25.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1-Wake Forest
2-Georgia Tech
3-Kansas
4-Okie State
5-Syracuse
6-UNC
7-UCONN
8-Illinois
9-Louisville
10-Arizona
11-Kentucky
12-Mississippi State
13-Duke
14-NC State
15-Texas
16-Florida
17-Michigan State
18-Notre Dame
19-Pittsburgh
20-Alabama
21-Wisconsin
22-Gonzaga
23-Washington
24-Stanford
25-Memphis


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Then we will tally up the totals, and we will have our first top 25 list


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan will be better than Michigan State.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 1-Wake Forest
> 2-Georgia Tech
> 3-Kansas
> ...


You're seriously telling me Maryland is not a top 25 team?


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

What's the point of having a pre-pre season poll? Might as well wait until exhibition games are over at least...


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> What's the point of having a pre-pre season poll? Might as well wait until exhibition games are over at least...



we just can't help ourselves. why not have a pre-preseason poll?? in october college basketball is still more fun to talk about than any other sport.


1. north carolina
2. illinois
3. wake forest
4. mississippi state
5. kansas
6. oklahoma state
7. louisville
8. pittsburgh
9. kentucky
10. syracuse
11. duke
12. connecticut
13. maryland
14. stanford
15. wisconsin
16. cincinnati
17. memphis
18. georgia tech
19. oklahoma
20. north carolina state
21. southern illinois
22. oregon
23. florida
24. texas
25. providence


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> What's the point of having a pre-pre season poll? Might as well wait until exhibition games are over at least...


Just fun and games. 

This is a pre-seaon poll. Each week during the season we will have polls of basketballboards.net top 25,a dn that will be our website top 25 for that week. 

This is for our benefit to see what us, the posters pick in the top 25 at the very beginning. To see what had progressed.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> You're seriously telling me Maryland is not a top 25 team?



sorry oversight.

Placed them 15, and the rest drop a spot meaning Memphis is out.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't asking the point of a preseason poll, but what's the point of having it if we're just having it again while exhibition games are going on/just when they end since those games don't count for anything? Oh well, JMO.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Wake
2. Syracuse
3. Kansas
4. UNC
5. Georgia Tech
6. Arizona
7. Illinois
8. Alabama
9. UConn
10. Maryland
11. Miss St
12. Oklahoma St.
13. Louisville
14. Villanova
15. Washington
16. Kentucky
17. Charlotte
18. Pitt
19. Wisconsin
20. Duke
21. Memphis
22. UTEP
23. New Mexico
24. Gonzaga
25. Notre Dame

The Next 5
NC St, Texas, Florida, Michigan St, Michigan


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I put Syracuse #2 to spark some discussion - come on people, bite on it.


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG! ARE YOU[strike] F***ING SERIOUS?!?!?![/strike] GT AT 18TH???? I THINK NOT!!!!

no profanity on the boards. Thanks, kansasalumn


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

My first crack...

1. UNC
2. Wake Forest
3. Arizona
4. Kansas
5. Georgia Tech
6. Illinois
7. Oklahoma State
8. Syracuse
9. Maryland
10. Mississippi State
11. Alabama
12. Oklahoma
13. Louisville
14. Kentucky
15. UConn
16. NC State
17. Wisconsin
18. Washington
19. Notre Dame
20. LSU
21. Texas
22. Duke
23. Memphis
24. Utah
25. Gonzaga

Next: Marquette, Pitt, Florida, Depaul, Michigan, Michigan State, Villanova, George Washington, Florida State


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you think Arizona's that bad this year?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Middy</b>!
> 
> 
> you think Arizona's that bad this year?


hey it might be the same thing I did, left Maryland off by forgetting the team, or he may think losing Iggy is a big lost for U of A.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

yeah, it was an oversight. i'd have them in the teens somewhere.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Michigan will be better than Michigan State.


Whatever you're smoking....give me some!!

No way no how UM will be better than MSU this season. State beat UM twice last year and lost no one of consequence to graduation and returns their top 9 players...where as UM lost arguably it's best best defender/best swingman in Bernard Robinson Jr.

UM's incoming class consists of ONE top 150 jumpshooter. MSU's class consists of a top 30 power forward, a top 40 point guard, a top 100 power forward and a top 150 center.

Michigan is NCAA material this year. MSU is Final four material.

Just fyi.


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> yeah, it was an oversight. i'd have them in the teens somewhere.


I agree. 12-16 to me.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AtomGreen</b>!
> MSU is Final four material.
> 
> Just fyi.


Right


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

1. kansas
2. duke
3. wake forest
4. mississippi state
5. north carolina
6. oklahoma state
7. louisville
8. pittsburgh
9. kentucky
10. syracuse
11. southern illinois
12. connecticut
13. maryland
14. stanford
15. wisconsin
16. cincinnati
17. memphis
18. georgia tech
19. oklahoma
20. north carolina state
21. arizona
22. oregon
23. florida
24. texas
25. providence


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Right


They lost no one to graduation. They have the best shooting team in the nation. They're an upper classmen laden team. They have one of the best Tournament coaches in the nation. One of the top big men in the nation. And they've finally brought in a paragon of a point guard that'll allow Hill and Anderson to FINALLY play their natural positions. They have size, depth and experience.

Scoff at the idea all you want...but they WILL be one of the handlful of elite teams in the country this year.

Get back to me at mid season and we'll see who's rolling their eyes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The returning player argument for justification for the final four does not hold water.

Let me know the critical losses that the following teams had:

Wake Forest
Georgia Tech
North Carolina
Maryland
Syracuse
Illinois
Kansas
Florida

All those teams were better then Michigan St last year, in some cases MUCH better, and yet Michigan St is one of the top 4 teams in America?

And lets not forget teams like Oklahoma St and Miss st who lost a key player, but return a hell of a lot of talent, to teams that were SIGNIFICANTLY better then Michigan St last year.

You want to argue top 20, top 15, sure. Top 10 is a stretch. Top 4 is homeristic .



Can they make it to the final four? Sure - alot of 3 to 5 seeds have made it to the final four. 

Will they be in contention for a #1 seed entering the tournament. Absolutely not.


----------



## ospoke (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's my honest list....

1) Georgia Tech
(how the hell are more people not picking these guys!?!)
2) Oklahoma State
3) Kansas
4) Wake Forest
5) Syracuse
6) North Carolina
(its hard putting them here, they just have to much talent)
7) Louisville
8) Mississippi State
9) Illinois
10) Connecticut
11) Arizona
12) Maryland
13) Duke


----------



## ospoke (Sep 28, 2004)

I'd finish the list, but as far as I see the rest is a tossup. On another not, the fact that G-Tech isn't preseason #1 baffles me. They don't lose anyone, and were the 2nd best team in college basketball last year. The teams ranked ahead of them didn't do anything, and are less experienced. Rant over....


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> The returning player argument for justification for the final four does not hold water.
> 
> Let me know the critical losses that the following teams had:
> ...


Thank God we aren't talking about last year or else my argument wouldn't be apros pos. Why YOU are talking about strength of team's last year, I'm not sure. Michigan State had nothing even resembling a point guard last year. Their small forward was their point guard and they came within a single missed free throw from winning the Big Ten title. And no one make Final Four noise in the NCAA's without a legit PG.

Lunardi's Bracketology has Michigan State as a preseason #2 seed. People in the know realize the potential strength of MSU this year. I'm not even saying they should be a preseason top four team (because they shouldn't), but by the middle of the season...I have a feeling you're going to chewing on a little bit of crow and for reasons more than just returning a lot of players.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Last year's saviour was going to be Shannon Brown. Now its Netzel, a PG who is not ranked in the top 50 frosh in the nation, by MOST sources.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

The ESPN/USA Today rankings that came out yesterday, ranks MSU #10.

so logic would say that, at worst, the top 10 ranked teams in the country ALL have a legitimate shot at making it to the Final Four. And if that's at all the case it would disprove the idea that MSU making the Final Four is only in the imagination of "homer" State fans.

And Drew Neitzel is just 6 foot, he's white, he from the far west side of the state of Michigan and he committed when he was a sophomore so he didn't have the need to attend the endless summer camps. Not exactly the ingredients for a swelled national ranking. Though Garfinkle of the famed 5 Star Camp, told Dick Vitale over the summer that there isn't a better freshman"point guard" in the country than Drew Neitzel. Which probably helps explain why Dick ranked MSU in his top 7.

But in the end who really knows...only time will tell how everything unfolds...but I wouldn't bet against Izzo and Co. this year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AtomGreen</b>!
> I wouldn't bet against Izzo and Co. this year.


I would.. I'll take my chances with my Illini over Mich State


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> I would.. I'll take my chances with my Illini over Mich State


How's Dee Brown's health looking this year? Is he going to be 100%?


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kapono2Okafor</b>!
> 1. kansas
> 2. duke
> 3. wake forest
> ...


umm... Oregon at 22 but no Washington? Washington will win at least 7 more games than Oregon this year. Stanford should not be on the list.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kapono2Okafor</b>!
> 1. kansas
> 2. duke
> 3. wake forest
> ...


Either I'm blind or Illinois isnt in this.. What's the reason to it? Just curious.

Oh and Dee should be fine


----------



## ugabball2k4 (Sep 10, 2004)

1. Kansas
2. Maryland
3. Wake Forest
4. Oklahoma St.
5. GA Tech
6. N. Carolina
7. Illinois
8. Miss. St.
9. Syracuse
10. Kentucky
11. Alabama
12. Louisville
13. Wisconsin
14. Connecticut
15. Arizona
16. Stanford
17. Texas
18. NC St.
19. Pittsburgh
20. Oklahoma
21. Florida
22. Duke
23. Notre Dame
24. Memphis
25. Cincinnati


----------

